# Ever Seen a Trout Fly? – Inshore 5/6/08



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Being a devoted husband and father, the idea of working nights has never appealed to me in the past.  







However, I’m finding that pulling a few evening shifts here and there does have its advantages and today was one of them.









Like so many fishing trips before, this one began with the loading of coolers, gear and fuel in the murkiness that precedes dawn’s glowing arrival. Yet, unlike past outings, this trip I’d brought along a new Orvis fly rod and a case full of flies that I’d tied myself and/or designed myself. Thus armed, I had high hopes that I’d be able to achieve another long rod milestone, which was to catch my first saltwater species on a self-tied fly.









As I idled along beneath morning’s golden tapestry, I couldn’t help but notice the slick waters and calm, almost balmy air.

















This certainly was not what was forecasted the night before, and I gave thanks that I’d listened to my gut and headed out anyway. After a few minutes on plane, the sun crested the horizon and I shutdown the outboard to begin rigging for my first stop.

















First order of business was to find the fish and see what, if anything, they would eat. The trusty watermelon jerk shad quickly enticed a tailer to strike, throw the hook and strike again.  







A second red, spotted backing nearby, also found said lure to be a tasty morsel. So, with two reds already under my belt, it was time to give the fly a try.

















I chose a mylar baitfish imitation that I came up with (_but I’m sure it’s been done before by someone_). Somewhere I’d seen a minnow pattern that used a material called flex-tubing for the body, so when I spotted the mylar in a store I grabbed it. I mixed gray and white marabou for the tail, added a foam core beneath the mylar to slow the sink rate, a couple of stick-on eyes, weed guard, bleeding-red nose and coated the whole body in head cement. I love it…the thing almost hovers in the water column.

















I started casting the mylar minnow and was inattentively stripping the line while watching for tailers farther down the bend







, when I felt a tug! Surprised, I looked down to see the end of my floating line racing away from me.







 Stripping hard to set the hook, my goal suddenly seemed achievable.







 I soon discovered it was a decent trout that was pulling back, but I also discovered that juggling a tangle of fly line, 9ft. rod and landing net is easier said than done, and as I leaned out to net him the leader went slack and away went my prize!







 









I just kneeled on the deck for a bit, contemplating whether or not Orvis would replace a rod that had been smashed repeatedly with an anchor







, but ultimately decided not to test their warranty policy.  







Instead, I began tossing the fly again and quickly found another willing victim. I do learn things on occasion, so this time I set the hook really hard and when the leader came within reach, I just grabbed it and hauled a very nice trout right into the boat.  







I was so proud I just had to get a picture of how that fish totally inhaled my fly!









After the release, I looked around and thought, “Holy Crap! What a tangled mess!”  

















Once I’d regrouped, I began trolling from spot to spot, searching for an elusive redfish to test my long rod skills against. There are a few places where I can almost always find a red or two, but they had my number today and fooled me several times by doing things like laying-up on the left when I expected them on the right.  







However, along the way I did manage to hook into two more trout on the mylar minnow, but only landed one of them.

















After the fourth trout, my trophy fly was utterly decimated…









…so I switched to a penny gulp shrimp and found some more willing specks to play with.

























It was then that I passed by a little side creek where I caught a beautiful 27”, 12-spotter a few months ago. I hadn’t been in there since, but figured I’d give it a try. I went to the exact spot and made a couple of casts before a wake surged up behind my lure. This nice 23” red made for a perfect ending to a perfect morning.

















Tally for the day;
4 Trout – 14” to 18”
3 Redfish – 17” to 23”

All fish were released unharmed except for the mylar minnow, which needs some structural reengineering. I’ll definitely be tying more of those…watch out redfish, you’re next on the “caught-on-fly” list.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool report and congrats on the fly catch too!  

btw, that is NOT a very fly fishing friendly rig you have there.  You'll want to clean that up a bit before you start taking after fish that rip the line out of your stripping hand.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> very cool report and congrats on the fly catch too!
> 
> btw, that is NOT a very fly fishing friendly rig you have there.  You'll want to clean that up a bit before you start taking after fish that rip the line out of your stripping hand.


Thanks Eric.  

I hear you on the clutter, but that's just where I handle landed fish. I built the large center deck on my Noe so I'd have room to fly cast. It's a very clean, open space and if I flip the tiller handle back, I can strip into the bilge area, onto the deck or over the side without many obstacles to get snagged on. It's more fly-friendly than you think.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, that 2nd pic does look quite a bit cleaner and after all it is YOUR boat, not mine.  

I'm just trying to help you a little (from much experience and lost fish) that any clutter will eventually cost you a fish on fly and the bigger the fish the more likely it is to happen and happen more often. Those vertical rod holders, the trolling motor and mount, etc. will take their toll on your fly caught hero shot collection.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job on the trout. Not so much with the Boga lip gaff.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'm just trying to help you a little (from much experience and lost fish) that any clutter will eventually cost you a fish on fly and the bigger the fish the more likely it is to happen and happen more often. Those vertical rod holders, the trolling motor and mount, etc. will take their toll on your fly caught hero shot collection.


I know, and you've helped me a lot.  The advice and criticism is much appreciated.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice job on the trout. Not so much with the Boga lip gaff.


I hear ya...hate when that happens,  but sometimes they thrash around in the grips and tear their lips. I don't do it intentionally. Despite a few pierced lips this trip, it really doesn't happen very often. :


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

great report and great catch! kudos to ya!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

FYI, Orvis will warranty multiple intentional blows with a rock during a temper tantrum . I don't see how an anchor will be much different ;D!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  



> FYI,  Orvis will warranty multiple intentional blows with a rock during a temper tantrum .   I don't see how an anchor will be much different ;D!!


Speaking from experience, are we?  ;D

I just got my Redington 9wt back from warranty repair today, but I actually think I like the 8wt Orvis 4 piece better. I'm gonna have to take them both down to the pond and do a side-by-side comparison, before deciding which one to use regularly. :


----------

